
TechStars and YCombinator: Summer camp without the girls - mattjaynes
http://www.uncov.com/2007/4/18/techstars-and-ycombinator-summer-camp-without-the-girls
======
jasonyan
I love how the website claims "We plan on digging deeper than most web2 review
sites and finding out what is really going on behind the scenes" when they
can't even get simple facts that are right on ycombinator.com correct. It
sounds like they need to dig a little deeper.

------
mattjaynes
Article is fairly clueless and he gets some of the key details wrong, but
thought I should pass it along since it touches on YC...

